# Mouse doesn't work for 3 or 4 minutes

## Featherfoot

I just started getting a wierd problem that doesn't show up on other system on my desktop: When I boot up, the mouse cursor does not show up until I log in and wait for 3 or 4 minutes. Once the cursor shows up it will continue to work correctly "forever". As I noted, neither Windows 10 nor Mint, both of which I can boot into,  has this problem.

I have no idea how to resolve this problem.

emerge --linfo follows:

```

jc@bopper ~ $ emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.9.34-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.34-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_970_Processor-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16428904 total,   9481456 free

KiB Swap:    1021948 total,   1021948 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 01 Jul 2017 00:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.26.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                                                     

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                                                                   

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                          

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"             

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                                                         

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                        

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa alsa-plugins amd64 ao apache2 apm asyncns audiofile avahi berkdb bidi blas bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode enscript evo examples exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gcj gdbm gif gimp glamor glu gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer guile gzip hal handbook hddtemp httpd iconv icq icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib innodb introspection iodbc ipv6 jabber java java6 javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact lapack lcms ldap libcaca libedit libgda libnotify libwww lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mikmod milter mime mmap mmx mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn multilib musepac mysql mysqli nas ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pango pch pcntl pcre pdf perl php plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt5 quicktime raw rdesktop readline rss ruby samba sasl sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session sharedext sharedmem simplexml smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion suid svg symlink syslog sysvipc szip tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timiditytk tokenizer truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vlm vorbis wayland win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xnlrpc xosd xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness menu trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

jc@bopper ~ $ 

```

----------

## eccerr0r

What did you do recently?

merged anything recently?

build new kernel?

----------

## Featherfoot

I built a new kernel yesterday, but it started happening before that and the new kernel didn't fix it.

Other than that, I emerge the usual stuff.

----------

## eccerr0r

Save your 'dmesg' before and after your mouse gets detected, and see if there's anything there that indicates it's a kernel or userspace problem?

----------

## Ant P.

Are your usb/input drivers built in or module? Do you use devices with firmware?

----------

## Featherfoot

dmesg output:

First reference to mouse is at 2.980515.

Last reference is at 5.095164].

There are a lot of error messages showing USB error messages at the end.(23-129 seconds) Wonder if I have a USB problem.

jc@bopper ~ $ dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.9.34-gentoo (root@bopper) (gcc version 5.4.0 (Gentoo 5.4.0-r3 p1.3, pie-0.6.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 28 19:07:31 EDT 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.34-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=UUID=ce12cbd3-e132-49fd-9076-4a444316c489 dodmraid ro

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Legacy x87 FPU detected.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'eager' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000093bff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000093c00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000cf68ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cfdf0000-0x00000000cfdf0fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cfdf1000-0x00000000cfdfffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cfe00000-0x00000000cfefffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000042fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-870A-UD3/GA-870A-UD3, BIOS F4 11/10/2010

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x430000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   C8000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000C0000000 mask FFFFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0000CFE00000 mask FFFFFFE00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 000100000000 mask FFFF00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 base 000200000000 mask FFFE00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 base 000400000000 mask FFFFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   7 base 000420000000 mask FFFFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000430000000 aka 17152M                                                                                            

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- WT                                                                 

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xcfe00000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved                                                                 

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcf690 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000                                                                          

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000f4230-0x000f423f] mapped at [ffff8800000f4230]                                               

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption                                                                                   

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff88000008d000] 8d000 size 24576                                                                

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping                                                                                            

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01c03000, 0x01c03fff] PGTABLE                                                                                         

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01c04000, 0x01c04fff] PGTABLE                                                                                         

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01c05000, 0x01c05fff] PGTABLE                                                                                         

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01c06000, 0x01c06fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x37b90000-0x37dbffff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F5C40 000014 (v00 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 0x00000000CFDF1000 00003C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000CFDF1040 000074 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000CFDF10C0 0079C7 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 00001000 MSFT 03000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000CFDF0000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CFDF8B80 00088C (v01 PTLTD  POWERNOW 00000001  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000CFDF9440 000038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000CFDF9480 00003C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MATS 0x00000000CFDF94C0 000034 (v01 GBT             00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000CFDF8AC0 0000BC (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000042fffffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x42fffa000-0x42fffdfff]

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000042fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000092fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000cf68ffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000042fffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000042fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 4191778

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3986 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 13211 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 845456 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 52224 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3342336 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x05] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x06] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x07] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10b9a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: 8 Processors exceeds NR_CPUS limit of 4

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00093000-0x00093fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00094000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000effff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcf690000-0xcfdeffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcfdf0000-0xcfdf0fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcfdf1000-0xcfdfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcff00000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xcff00000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 19112604462750000 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 33 pages/cpu @ffff88042fc00000 s94616 r8192 d32360 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s94616 r8192 d32360 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4126258

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.34-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=UUID=ce12cbd3-e132-49fd-9076-4a444316c489 dodmraid ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] AGP: Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] AGP: Node 0: aperture [bus addr 0x19a2000000-0x19a3ffffff] (32MB)

[    0.000000] Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring.

[    0.000000] AGP: Your BIOS doesn't leave an aperture memory hole

[    0.000000] AGP: Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[    0.000000] AGP: This costs you 64MB of RAM

[    0.000000] AGP: Mapping aperture over RAM [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff] (65536KB)

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

[    0.000000] Memory: 16358220K/16767112K available (6682K kernel code, 561K rwdata, 1952K rodata, 876K init, 576K bss, 408892K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:456 16

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484873504 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3515.866 MHz processor

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7031.73 BogoMIPS (lpj=35158660)

[    0.000278] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000412] ACPI: Core revision 20160831

[    0.002377] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.002576] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002706] TOMOYO Linux initialized

[    0.003297] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.007550] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.009694] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.009852] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.010336] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.010464] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.010589] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.010720] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.010855] process: using AMD E400 aware idle routine

[    0.010991] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 16, 4MB 8

[    0.011130] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 128, 4MB 64, 1GB 0

[    0.011497] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 32K (ffffffff81b69000 - ffffffff81b71000)

[    0.041865] smpboot: Max logical packages: 2

[    0.042401] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.973469] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 970 Processor (family: 0x10, model: 0x4, stepping: 0x3)

[    0.973827] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.974003] ... version:                0

[    0.974130] ... bit width:              48

[    0.974257] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.974384] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.974521] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.974657] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.974784] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.974981] process: System has AMD C1E enabled

[    0.975120] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

[    1.145157] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    1.145289] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    1.297203] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

[    1.365181]  #2

[    1.517219] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU2

[    1.585191]  #3

[    1.737228] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    1.737235] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU3

[    1.737535] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (28128.20 BogoMIPS)

[    1.742302] devtmpfs: initialized

[    1.742609] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xcfdf0000-0xcfdf0fff] (4096 bytes)

[    1.742863] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 19112604462750000 ns

[    1.743097] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.743289] RTC time: 12:35:03, date: 07/04/17

[    1.743467] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    1.775227] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.815228] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.815360] node 0 link 0: io port [a000, ffff]

[    1.815361] TOM: 00000000d0000000 aka 3328M

[    1.815490] Fam 10h mmconf [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff]

[    1.815491] node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

[    1.815493] node 0 link 0: mmio [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    1.815494] node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, fe02ffff]

[    1.815495] node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, e05fffff] ==> [e0100000, e05fffff]

[    1.815496] TOM2: 0000000430000000 aka 17152M

[    1.815626] bus: [bus 00-05] on node 0 link 0

[    1.815627] bus: 00 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    1.815627] bus: 00 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.815628] bus: 00 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    1.815628] bus: 00 [mem 0xe0600000-0xffffffff]

[    1.815629] bus: 00 [mem 0xe0100000-0xe05fffff]

[    1.815629] bus: 00 [mem 0x430000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    1.815667] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    1.815841] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    1.816064] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    1.816223] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    1.816510] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    1.816654] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    1.816794] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    1.855445] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    1.855575] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    1.855706] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    1.855838] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    1.859646] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    1.859789] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    1.859916] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    1.860074] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    1.863640] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    1.863788] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    1.864004] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    1.864205] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    1.869418] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    1.869567] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    1.869716] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    1.869924] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    1.870132] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    1.870341] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    1.870485] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1002:5957] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.870494] pci 0000:00:00.0: [Firmware Bug]: reg 0x1c: invalid BAR (can't size)

[    1.870772] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1002:5978] type 01 class 0x060400

[    1.870800] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.870836] pci 0000:00:02.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.871004] pci 0000:00:09.0: [1002:597e] type 01 class 0x060400

[    1.871031] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.871064] pci 0000:00:09.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.871226] pci 0000:00:0a.0: [1002:597f] type 01 class 0x060400

[    1.871251] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.871285] pci 0000:00:0a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.871455] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4392] type 00 class 0x010400

[    1.871467] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xff00-0xff07]

[    1.871474] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xfe00-0xfe03]

[    1.871480] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xfd00-0xfd07]

[    1.871486] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xfc00-0xfc03]

[    1.871492] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xfb00-0xfb0f]

[    1.871498] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02f3ff]

[    1.871584] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    1.871593] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02efff]

[    1.871663] pci 0000:00:12.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.871829] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    1.871840] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02d0ff]

[    1.871896] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    1.871897] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    1.871930] pci 0000:00:12.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.872099] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    1.872108] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02cfff]

[    1.872178] pci 0000:00:13.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.872343] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    1.872355] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02b0ff]

[    1.872410] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    1.872411] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    1.872445] pci 0000:00:13.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.872612] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    1.872709] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    1.872723] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe024000-0xfe027fff 64bit]

[    1.872769] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.872802] pci 0000:00:14.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.872965] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    1.873062] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    1.873116] pci 0000:00:14.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.873279] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    1.873288] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe02a000-0xfe02afff]

[    1.873358] pci 0000:00:14.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.873524] pci 0000:00:15.0: [1002:43a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    1.873572] pci 0000:00:15.0: supports D1 D2

[    1.873608] pci 0000:00:15.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.873778] pci 0000:00:16.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    1.873787] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe029000-0xfe029fff]

[    1.873857] pci 0000:00:16.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.874023] pci 0000:00:16.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    1.874035] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe028000-0xfe0280ff]

[    1.874090] pci 0000:00:16.2: supports D1 D2

[    1.874091] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    1.874124] pci 0000:00:16.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.874289] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1200] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.874342] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1201] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.874392] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1202] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.874443] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1203] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.874495] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1204] type 00 class 0x060000

[    1.874579] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0e22] type 00 class 0x030000

[    1.874588] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    1.874597] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.874606] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xdc000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.874611] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xdf00-0xdf7f]

[    1.874617] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    1.874688] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0beb] type 00 class 0x040300

[    1.874697] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfbffc000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.895240] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    1.895378] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    1.895380] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.895382] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.895421] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1033:0194] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    1.895437] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfd8fe000-0xfd8fffff 64bit]

[    1.895511] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.925238] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    1.925376] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    1.925377] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff]

[    1.925379] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.925421] pci 0000:03:00.0: [197b:2363] type 00 class 0x010185

[    1.925485] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfdcfe000-0xfdcfffff]

[    1.925536] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    1.925578] pci 0000:03:00.1: [197b:2363] type 00 class 0x010185

[    1.925591] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 0x10: [io  0xef00-0xef07]

[    1.925598] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 0x14: [io  0xee00-0xee03]

[    1.925604] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 0x18: [io  0xed00-0xed07]

[    1.925611] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 0x1c: [io  0xec00-0xec03]

[    1.925618] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xeb00-0xeb0f]

[    1.925686] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    1.925918] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    1.926054] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    1.926055] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]

[    1.926058] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.926089] pci 0000:04:07.0: [10ec:8169] type 00 class 0x020000

[    1.926104] pci 0000:04:07.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xbe00-0xbeff]

[    1.926112] pci 0000:04:07.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xfdeff000-0xfdeff0ff]

[    1.926153] pci 0000:04:07.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    1.926181] pci 0000:04:07.0: supports D1 D2

[    1.926182] pci 0000:04:07.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    1.926223] pci 0000:04:0e.0: [104c:8024] type 00 class 0x0c0010

[    1.926239] pci 0000:04:0e.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfdefe000-0xfdefe7ff]

[    1.926249] pci 0000:04:0e.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xfdef8000-0xfdefbfff]

[    1.926321] pci 0000:04:0e.0: supports D1 D2

[    1.926321] pci 0000:04:0e.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    1.926367] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    1.926517] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    1.926519] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    1.926522] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff pref]

[    1.926523] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    1.926524] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    1.926525] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    1.926526] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    1.926526] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    1.926570] pci 0000:05:00.0: [197b:2363] type 00 class 0x010185

[    1.926651] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfdbfe000-0xfdbfffff]

[    1.926710] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    1.926754] pci 0000:05:00.1: [197b:2363] type 00 class 0x010185

[    1.926770] pci 0000:05:00.1: reg 0x10: [io  0xaf00-0xaf07]

[    1.926778] pci 0000:05:00.1: reg 0x14: [io  0xae00-0xae03]

[    1.926787] pci 0000:05:00.1: reg 0x18: [io  0xad00-0xad07]

[    1.926795] pci 0000:05:00.1: reg 0x1c: [io  0xac00-0xac03]

[    1.926803] pci 0000:05:00.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xab00-0xab0f]

[    1.926887] pci 0000:05:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    1.927120] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    1.927257] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    1.927259] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

[    1.927263] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

[    1.927442] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.928043] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.928641] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.929239] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.929836] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.930434] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.931031] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.931628] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0

[    1.932627] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    1.932767] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    1.932980] vgaarb: loaded

[    1.933097] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    1.933277] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.933448] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.933462] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    1.933603] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.933746] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.933907] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.934162] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    1.934284] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.940388] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    1.940444] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00093c00-0x0009ffff]

[    1.940445] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcf690000-0xcfffffff]

[    1.940517] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    1.940643] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    1.940773] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    1.940919] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    1.941053] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    1.941188] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    1.941458] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    1.941763] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    1.943952] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    1.944107] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    1.944241] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    1.945916] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    1.946098] system 00:00: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    1.946240] system 00:00: [io  0x0220-0x0225] has been reserved

[    1.946382] system 00:00: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

[    1.946525] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.946691] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    1.946942] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff window disabled] because it overlaps 0000:04:07.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    1.947211] system 00:01: [io  0x4100-0x411f] has been reserved

[    1.947353] system 00:01: [io  0x0228-0x022f] has been reserved

[    1.947494] system 00:01: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    1.947632] system 00:01: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    1.947769] system 00:01: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    1.947911] system 00:01: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    1.948048] system 00:01: [io  0x0c50-0x0c52] has been reserved

[    1.948189] system 00:01: [io  0x0c6c-0x0c6d] has been reserved

[    1.948331] system 00:01: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    1.948468] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    1.948610] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    1.948752] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    1.948894] system 00:01: [io  0x4000-0x40fe] has been reserved

[    1.949035] system 00:01: [io  0x4210-0x4217] has been reserved

[    1.949177] system 00:01: [io  0x0b00-0x0b0f] has been reserved

[    1.949319] system 00:01: [io  0x0b10-0x0b1f] has been reserved

[    1.949461] system 00:01: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    1.949603] system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00400-0xfee00fff window] has been reserved

[    1.949810] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.949900] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    1.950098] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    1.950240] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    1.950312] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    1.950350] system 00:06: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    1.950498] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.950605] system 00:07: [mem 0x000db000-0x000dbfff] has been reserved

[    1.950753] system 00:07: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    1.950902] system 00:07: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    1.951052] system 00:07: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    1.951202] system 00:07: [mem 0xcfdf0000-0xcfdfffff] could not be reserved

[    1.951351] system 00:07: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    1.951498] system 00:07: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    1.951648] system 00:07: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfdeffff] could not be reserved

[    1.951798] system 00:07: [mem 0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff] has been reserved

[    1.951945] system 00:07: [mem 0xcff00000-0xcfffffff] could not be reserved

[    1.952095] system 00:07: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    1.952244] system 00:07: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] could not be reserved

[    1.952394] system 00:07: [mem 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff] has been reserved

[    1.952542] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    1.952553] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

[    1.957210] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    1.957449] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfa000000-0xfa07ffff pref]

[    1.957656] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    1.957791] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    1.957935] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.958084] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.958296] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    1.958430] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    1.958574] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff]

[    1.958723] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.958934] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    1.959069] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    1.959213] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]

[    1.959362] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.959574] pci 0000:04:07.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfdd1ffff pref]

[    1.959780] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    1.959916] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    1.960061] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    1.960210] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff pref]

[    1.960419] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    1.960555] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    1.960699] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

[    1.960848] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

[    1.961062] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    1.961063] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    1.961064] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    1.961065] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    1.961066] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    1.961066] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    1.961067] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.961068] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.961069] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    1.961070] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff]

[    1.961071] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.961072] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    1.961073] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]

[    1.961073] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.961074] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    1.961075] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

[    1.961076] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff pref]

[    1.961077] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    1.961078] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    1.961079] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    1.961080] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    1.961081] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    1.961081] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    1.961082] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

[    1.961083] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

[    1.961122] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.961382] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.961811] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.962142] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    1.962322] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    1.962532] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    1.962763] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    2.364369] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    2.364699] pci 0000:03:00.0: async suspend disabled to avoid multi-function power-on ordering issue

[    2.364923] pci 0000:03:00.1: async suspend disabled to avoid multi-function power-on ordering issue

[    2.365150] pci 0000:05:00.0: async suspend disabled to avoid multi-function power-on ordering issue

[    2.365374] pci 0000:05:00.1: async suspend disabled to avoid multi-function power-on ordering issue

[    2.365596] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    2.365647] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    2.542353] Freeing initrd memory: 2240K (ffff880037b90000 - ffff880037dc0000)

[    2.542760] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    2.542959] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ c4000000 size 65536 KB

[    2.543098] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    2.543224] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    2.545862] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

[    2.546005] IBS: LVT offset 1 assigned

[    2.546250] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x0000001f)

[    2.546419] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    2.546910] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=22 bucket_order=0

[    2.548370] fuse init (API version 7.26)

[    2.549528] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    2.549736] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.549862] io scheduler deadline registered

[    2.550008] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    2.550566] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    2.550797] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    2.571471] 00:03: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    2.571963] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    2.572128] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    2.577389] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    2.577542] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    2.577749] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    2.577889] ACPI: ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[    2.578181] [drm] Initialized

[    2.580015] brd: module loaded

[    2.581055] loop: module loaded

[    2.581225] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    2.581417] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl RAID mode

[    2.581632] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    2.582372] scsi host0: ahci

[    2.582576] scsi host1: ahci

[    2.582768] scsi host2: ahci

[    2.582961] scsi host3: ahci

[    2.583158] scsi host4: ahci

[    2.583350] scsi host5: ahci

[    2.583498] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f100 irq 27

[    2.583707] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f180 irq 27

[    2.583915] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f200 irq 27

[    2.584143] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f280 irq 27

[    2.584351] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f300 irq 27

[    2.584560] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f380 irq 27

[    2.594982] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.595206] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    2.595590] scsi host6: ahci

[    2.595790] scsi host7: ahci

[    2.595938] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfdcfe000 port 0xfdcfe100 irq 18

[    2.596147] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfdcfe000 port 0xfdcfe180 irq 18

[    2.606583] ahci 0000:05:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.606798] ahci 0000:05:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    2.607193] scsi host8: ahci

[    2.607388] scsi host9: ahci

[    2.607536] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfdbfe000 port 0xfdbfe100 irq 17

[    2.607745] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfdbfe000 port 0xfdbfe180 irq 17

[    2.607990] pata_acpi 0000:03:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

[    2.608226] pata_acpi 0000:05:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

[    2.608454] libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed

[    2.608650] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    2.608784] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    2.608984] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    2.609178] r8169 0000:04:07.0 (unnamed net_device) (uninitialized): not PCI Express

[    2.609602] r8169 0000:04:07.0 eth0: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xffffc900018b9000, d8:5d:4c:f2:a8:5e, XID 10000000 IRQ 21

[    2.609832] r8169 0000:04:07.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 7152 bytes, tx checksumming: ok]

[    2.610103] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.610249] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.610456] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    2.610467] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.610645] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.610855] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    2.611078] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    2.611227] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe02d000

[    2.634057] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.634221] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.634370] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.634576] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.634709] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.634852] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    2.635079] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.635208] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.635502] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.635680] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.635890] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    2.636113] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    2.636261] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe02b000

[    2.664047] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.664208] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.664357] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.664563] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.664696] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.664838] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    2.665057] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.665185] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.665475] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.665653] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.665863] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    2.666086] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    2.666235] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe028000

[    2.694049] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.694213] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.694361] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.694567] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.694701] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.694843] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    2.695060] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.695188] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.695388] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.695531] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.695745] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.695925] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.696142] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02e000

[    2.768161] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.768311] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.768517] usb usb4: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.768653] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.768795] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    2.769016] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.769145] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.769432] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.769610] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.769826] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02c000

[    2.838104] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.838253] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.838460] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.838596] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.838738] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    2.838959] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.839088] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.839379] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.839579] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    2.839804] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02a000

[    2.908104] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.908254] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.908461] usb usb6: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.908597] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.908739] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    2.908965] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.909095] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.909367] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.909550] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    2.909767] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe029000

[    2.915725] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.915941] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.925944] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.926113] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.926137] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.936144] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.978111] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.978261] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.978467] usb usb7: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.978603] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    2.978745] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    2.978972] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.979102] hub 7-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.979305] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.979470] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.979626] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.979786] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.979934] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    2.980287] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.980515] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.980751] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.980966] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.981133] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.981342] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    2.981504] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    2.984038] random: fast init done

[    2.986882] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.35.0-ioctl (2016-06-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.987213] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.2.0 loaded

[    2.987370] device-mapper: dm-log-userspace: version 1.3.0 loaded

[    2.987521] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

[    2.987669] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    2.987815] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    2.988108] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.988419] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.988581] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    2.988716] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    2.988852] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    2.988977] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    2.989119] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    2.989256] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    2.989818]   Magic number: 9:606:581

[    2.989988] pci_bus 0000:02: hash matches

[    2.990161] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2017-07-04 12:35:04 UTC (1499171704)

[    2.990412] acpi_cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    2.990656] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found

[    2.990798] EDD information not available.

[    2.990947] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    3.001552] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    3.024072] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.054066] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.084092] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.084268] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.084432] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.084616] ata3.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    3.084821] ata3.00: READ LOG DMA EXT failed, trying unqueued

[    3.090382] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1002FAEX-00Y9A0, 01.01V01, max UDMA/133

[    3.090532] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.090702] ata3.00: disabling queued TRIM support

[    3.090704] ata3.00: ATA-9: Crucial_CT240M500SSD1, MU03, max UDMA/133

[    3.090856] ata3.00: 468862128 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.092653] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.092949] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1002FAEX-0 1V01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.094436] ata3.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    3.096988] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0, 05.01D05, max UDMA/133

[    3.097138] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.099042] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.100231] ata3.00: disabling queued TRIM support

[    3.103431] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.104077] ata9: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.106721] ata9.00: ATAPI: HP DVD Writer 1260t, BH21, max UDMA/100

[    3.107536] ata9.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    3.184074] usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    3.184365] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1002FAEX-0 1D05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.216125] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=8904

[    3.216275] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    3.216425] usb 2-1: Product: Deskjet 6940 series

[    3.216558] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: HP

[    3.216682] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: MY86LCS1D604Q9

[    3.218047] usblp 2-1:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x8904

[    3.284294] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Crucial_CT240M50 MU03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.367585] scsi 8:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HP       DVD Writer 1260t BH21 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.408917] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.409136] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.409365] sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.410255] Freeing unused kernel memory: 876K (ffffffff81a8e000 - ffffffff81b69000)

[    3.410467] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    3.411095] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1488K (ffff88000168c000 - ffff880001800000)

[    3.411528] Freeing unused kernel memory: 96K (ffff8800019e8000 - ffff880001a00000)

[    3.445180] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

[    3.445182] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.445183] usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[    3.445184] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: PixArt

[    3.564088] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3516.065 MHz

[    3.564092] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x32ae9903d54, max_idle_ns: 440795349873 ns

[    3.571441] scsi host10: pata_legacy

[    3.571478] ata11: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 irq 14

[    3.754645] scsi host11: pata_legacy

[    3.754686] ata12: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 irq 15

[    4.134138] usb 4-5: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[    4.146128] scsi host12: pata_jmicron

[    4.146221] scsi host13: pata_jmicron

[    4.146268] ata13: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xef00 ctl 0xee00 bmdma 0xeb00 irq 19

[    4.146268] ata14: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xed00 ctl 0xec00 bmdma 0xeb08 irq 19

[    4.156717] scsi host14: pata_jmicron

[    4.156812] scsi host15: pata_jmicron

[    4.156840] ata15: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xaf00 ctl 0xae00 bmdma 0xab00 irq 17

[    4.156841] ata16: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xad00 ctl 0xac00 bmdma 0xab08 irq 17

[    4.413266] usb 4-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=21e8

[    4.413267] usb 4-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    4.413268] usb 4-5: Product: BCM920702 Bluetooth 4.0

[    4.413269] usb 4-5: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    4.413270] usb 4-5: SerialNumber: 000272C85F10

[    4.433285] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: chip id 63

[    4.450283] Bluetooth: hci0: Bopper

[    4.452287] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 1338

[    4.452300] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd failed with error -2

[    4.452301] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd not found

[    4.584217] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.753093] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.753114] ata3.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    4.753123] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.753134] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 468862128 512-byte logical blocks: (240 GB/224 GiB)

[    4.753135] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    4.753157] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.753159] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.753163] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    4.753165] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.753178] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.753192] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.753207] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    4.753208] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.753247] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.753365] ata3.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    4.753635]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

[    4.753771] ata3.00: Enabling discard_zeroes_data

[    4.753880] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.792650]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 >

[    4.792952] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.807049]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    4.807341] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.808943] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.808976] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    4.809005] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    4.809031] sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

[    5.080135] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.080176] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    5.080283] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: hcc params 0x014042cb hci version 0x96 quirks 0x00000004

[    5.080404] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.080405] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.080406] usb usb8: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.080407] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    5.080408] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:02:00.0

[    5.080483] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.080489] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.080558] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.080587] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    5.083653] usb usb9: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.

[    5.083664] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    5.083665] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.083666] usb usb9: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.083667] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.34-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    5.083667] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:02:00.0

[    5.083745] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.083753] hub 9-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.093415] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    5.093416] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.095081] input: PixArt USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/0003:093A:2510.0001/input/input3

[    5.095164] hid-generic 0003:093A:2510.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PixArt USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input0

[    5.298621] pcnet32: pcnet32.c:v1.35 21.Apr.2008 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

[    6.287907] EXT4-fs (sdc2): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    6.292208] EXT4-fs (sdc2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    6.306642] Not activating Mandatory Access Control as /sbin/tomoyo-init does not exist.

[    6.412297] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 20115 nsec

[    6.758779] random: crng init done

[    7.354474] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000B00-0x0000000000000B08 conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000B00-0x0000000000000B0F (\SOR1) (20160831/utaddress-247)

[    7.354479] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.364293] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[    7.380465] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ALC892: line_outs=4 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x17/0x0) type:line

[    7.380468] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.380469] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.380469] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.380470] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x1e

[    7.380471] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    7.380472] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[    7.380473] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    7.380474] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:      Line=0x1a

[    7.380475] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    dig-in=0x1f

[    7.382254] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    7.382257] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    7.382262] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.382263] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.382264] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    7.396730] input: HDA ATI SB Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input4

[    7.396776] input: HDA ATI SB Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input5

[    7.396814] input: HDA ATI SB Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input6

[    7.396869] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input7

[    7.396907] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input8

[    7.396943] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input9

[    7.396984] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Side as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input10

[    7.397022] input: HDA ATI SB Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card1/input11

[    7.397165] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

[    7.397478] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    7.397594] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  381.22  Thu May  4 00:55:03 PDT 2017 (using threaded interrupts)

[    7.403681] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  381.22  Thu May  4 00:21:48 PDT 2017

[    7.404695] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

[    7.604360] firewire_ohci 0000:04:0e.0: added OHCI v1.10 device as card 0, 4 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x2

[    7.648217] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input12

[    7.676665] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0

[    7.677389] MCE: In-kernel MCE decoding enabled.

[    7.677904] EDAC amd64: DRAM ECC disabled.

[    7.677914] EDAC amd64: ECC disabled in the BIOS or no ECC capability, module will not load.

                Either enable ECC checking or force module loading by setting 'ecc_enable_override'.

                (Note that use of the override may cause unknown side effects.)

[    7.784527] EDAC amd64: DRAM ECC disabled.

[    7.784532] EDAC amd64: ECC disabled in the BIOS or no ECC capability, module will not load.

                Either enable ECC checking or force module loading by setting 'ecc_enable_override'.

                (Note that use of the override may cause unknown side effects.)

[    8.114400] firewire_core 0000:04:0e.0: created device fw0: GUID 0013cd21001c6f65, S400

[    8.275150] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[    9.446635] EXT4-fs (sdc2): re-mounted. Opts: discard,user_xattr,errors=remount-ro

[    9.508052] Adding 1021948k swap on /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgidcdjbp7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1021948k 

[    9.534525] EXT4-fs (sdc1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: discard

[    9.577144] EXT4-fs (dm-5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: user_xattr,errors=remount-ro

[    9.609505] EXT4-fs (dm-4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro

[    9.619589] EXT4-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   10.695758] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card0/input13

[   10.695820] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card0/input14

[   10.695863] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card0/input15

[   10.695906] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card0/input16

[   10.824988] r8169 0000:04:07.0 eth0: link down

[   10.825025] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   10.825103] r8169 0000:04:07.0 eth0: link down

[   11.532751] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-97fe9c0f-1de7-349d-5510-f2f9b4324f9d) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   12.890624] r8169 0000:04:07.0 eth0: link up

[   12.890633] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   23.625214] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   23.885229] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[   29.065542] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   44.426470] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   44.686496] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[   55.227322] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 4, error -110

[   55.367317] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[   65.948122] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 5, error -110

[   65.948144] usb usb3-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

[   66.448191] usb 7-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[   71.688580] usb 7-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   87.129768] usb 7-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   87.449762] usb 7-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[   92.730194] usb 7-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  108.171370] usb 7-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[  108.491393] usb 7-1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[  119.072177] usb 7-1: device not accepting address 4, error -110

[  119.272219] usb 7-1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[  129.793031] usb 7-1: device not accepting address 5, error -110

[  129.793068] usb usb7-port1: unable to enumerate USB device

jc@bopper ~ $ 

----------

## eccerr0r

Weird.

suggestions/questions -

- Do all USB ports do this (or is this a SFF or laptop, and you can't do anything about it)?

- Try removing OHCI support or blacklisting the OHCI module, you seem to have xHCI ports which I thought all have sibling EHCI ports.  Also try blacklisting EHCI as well.

- USB has interrupt line (bios)?

----------

## Featherfoot

I have moved the mouse around with no change in behavior. K

Removing OHCI support will take a few days.

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Do you have a list of recent packages that were merged just prior?

----------

## Featherfoot

No I don't. I'm 6 that organized.

----------

## eccerr0r

/var/log/emerge.log contains merge history...

----------

## Featherfoot

I took the suggestion to remove support for OHCI. This did not work as the mouse didn't work at all. it didn't even turn the LED on.

----------

## eccerr0r

Interesting...so you have OHCI-XHCI ports, which is very strange...

Are you building these as modules or monolithic?

----------

## russK

I had this same exact problem a long time ago and very sorry I don't remember how I solved it.

In addition to the hints from other folks look for clues in /var/log/Xorg.*.log.

Do you use the file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and if so has it changed?  Do you use dispatch-conf?  It may have saved old version(s).

HTH

edit: sadly I don't think xorg.conf is a file that would be saved

----------

## Featherfoot

I am building them as monolithic. Is this a problem?

----------

## eccerr0r

No... at least it shouldn't be... but it makes it harder to debug.

Are the other Linux that do work using modules?

Another thing to look at though not sure how to proceed upon - is interrupt issues...

----------

## Featherfoot

Xorg.0.log shows the mouse being disconnected at around 15 seconds in and not being reconnected until around 129 seconds. It disconnects because it is waiting for hotplugging

This is interesting.

```

 14.944] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.                                    

[    14.944] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0                                                                                                       

[    14.944] (WW) Disabling Mouse0                                                                                                          

[ 
```

```

129.044] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PixArt USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   129.044] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   129.044] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   129.132] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PixArt USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[   129.132] (**) PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   129.132] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PixArt USB Optical Mouse'

[   129.132] (**) PixArt USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[   129.132] (**) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   129.132] (--) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x93a Product 0x2510

[   129.132] (--) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[   129.132] (--) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   129.132] (--) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[   129.132] (--) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   129.132] (II) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   129.132] (II) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[   129.132] (**) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   129.132] (**) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   129.132] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/0000:02:00.0/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.0/0003:093A:2510.0001/input/input3/event3"

[   129.132] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PixArt USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[   129.133] (II) evdev: PixArt USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   129.133] (**) PixArt USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   129.133] (**) PixArt USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   129.133] (**) PixArt USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   129.133] (**) PixArt USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

jc@bopper ~ $ 

```

----------

## Featherfoot

The other linux I have configured is Mint. I am using a standard kernel and I would guess  (but don't know) that it does...

----------

## eccerr0r

Odd, those are the legacy drivers, somehow those drivers still got merged?

Are you using a custom Xorg.conf?

----------

